# sorrow, i think



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

Well came home last night and as it was water change day I turned on the lights in the p tank (the 4 children) and expecting them to go a little mad I sat back to watch, no movement, weird I thought. So I had a closer look and noticed that their balance seemed to be off as well, they seemed really listless. So anyway after determining that something was really wrong (poking them with my finger with no response other than a half effort of shrugging away from me) so I had a look around the tank, the sail fin was grand in his spot between the heaters&#8230;although its hard to tell if hes alright or not as he only moves at night. Anyway I saw the thermometer floating in the corner and checked the temp, well I would have only they somehow managed to break the end of it, It was full of water and I presume the broken end had exposed the tank to the Mercury inside it, so I now have 3 nearly white piranha very very lethargic and 1 who's colour is alright but pretty much in the same boat as the others ;( 
So I changed half the water, added aquarium salt, this morning they were slightly more active but not by much&#8230;any ideas/tips/tricks for me ?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I know mercury builds up in predators in the wild, because of the consumption of contaminated food items, but I'm not sure if it gets inside their body just by swimming/living in mercury-contaminated waters.
If so, I think the outlook for your fish is pretty grim - mercury is pretty horrible stuff: heavily toxic and it doesn't break down...

I wouldn't take any chances, though:
I'd try and change as much water as possible during the next few days (without disturbing the tank's cycle). I also think that you should replace (or at least thoroughly clean) plants, decor, aquarium hardware (filter, powerhead, heater, etc.), and possibly gravel as well. I'd also replace the filter media (not all at once, to avoid tank decycling).
I don't know if you have a spare tank available/running: if so, I'd switch the fish into that tank, so you can clean out the infested tank at ease...

Maybe all this isn't necessary, but this is what I would do in such a case: the description of your fish makes them seem pretty intoxicated and sick...

Sorry man, I hope your little guys make it!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Check your water parameters... I highly doubt it's the thermometer. Was the fluid in your thermometer silver or red? If it's red, then it's alcohol and not mercury. All thermometers that I have seen for aquarium use do not contain mercury (too toxic and expensive).

It seems like your fish are really stressed. Maybe something/someone spooked them to the point where they can break the thermometer?


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

way ahead of ya Judazzz, i took everything out and just put in a few lush plants, removed the media from one of the filters, i'll do the other one in a few days. gave the gravel a good clean out as well, there is a spare tank set up but its only a 10 gallon and i want to avoid sticking the 4 of them in if i can, last time i did that one of them lost an eye and a large chunk out of his back and they were about 1.5" smaller then, if they are in the same state this evening i'll put them in the tropical community tank and just live with the ensuing carnage...although they aren't eating so the residents should be ok i'd say.

the fluid was red DonH thanks for clearing that up, well it was red in the indicator line leading down to some grey lead colored balls don't know what they were. it could be stress but their in a fairly high traffic room and are used to lots of movement so not that skittish, there was a party in the house the night before so perhaps someone was messing with them then, i'll quiz the house mate when i get home and god help him if he was at them. if it is shock then it must have been a big one to affect them like that, checked the ph and its at 6.2 my nitrate kit is just finished and i don't have an ammonia one...gotta get that stuff sorted

thanks guys i'll keep ye updated


----------



## alexm (Aug 18, 2003)

the lead coloured balls are just lead shot to weigh the end of the thermometer down.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I didnt think they used mercury in thermometers anymore....at least not the cheaper ones that had the possibility of breaking.


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

i would like to see mercury in water... it would be cool looking i think. it would sink, and i think it would have enough surface tension and cohesion to stay together and just be a little pool on the bottom.


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

a pretty bloody toxic pool !

anyway on the way home i picked them up a nice goldfish called bob to see if i could encourage them to move, turns out the waterchange and tank clear out helped them get over what ever it was that bothered them, he was gone about 5 seconds after i put him in the water. Must have been stress.


----------

